# Sending LR Photos from Within iMessage



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello!

I use LR to edit my photos, but I have not found a convenient way to share a photo from LR from within an iOS app like iMessage. It only gives Photos as a photo app to use. The only thing I know to do is go out of iMessages, open LR and share from there.  Is there a way to use LR from within the iOS apps in these situations? I have iOS 13.1.

 Thanks a bunch!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 28, 2019)

Gary Kessler said:


> Hello!
> 
> I use LR to edit my photos, but I have not found a convenient way to share a photo from LR from within an iOS app like iMessage. It only gives Photos as a photo app to use. The only thing I know to do is go out of iMessages, open LR and share from there. Is there a way to use LR from within the iOS apps in these situations? I have iOS 13.1.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



When you Share fro iMessage there are several destinations and apps to choose from. If you scroll right you arrive at 3 dots (...). Click on that and you will see a list of other apps. Lightroom is one of the choices. Once chosen, Lightroom will import your image the next time you open it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

clee01l said:


> When you Share fro iMessage there are several destinations and apps to choose from. If you scroll right you arrive at 3 dots (...). Click on that and you will see a list of other apps. Lightroom is one of the choices. Once chosen, Lightroom will import your image the next time you open it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi!

Thank you for your reply!

I want to make sure you know I am asking about how to access my LR photos so I can send them from within iMessage.

When I’m in iMessage I click on the “App Store” icon to the left of where you type the message. I see the list of apps you can access and also the 3 dots. When I click on the 3 dots, there are more choices, but I do not see Lightroom.

Am I doing something wrong?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## clee01l (Sep 28, 2019)

I understand now. You want to send Lightroom Photos as a text message.
For that you need to start in Lightroom.
Select the photo
Click on the Share icon
Render it in the size you wish (it is for this reason that you can’t start in iMessage). Until the images is rendered, the only file in the file system is the unedited original
The choose iMessage to append the rendered image to a new text message.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

